# Transmission fluid on new driveway



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Floor dry will soak up the oil pretty good get at any parts store. Maybe ask them if they have any floor soap we get ours for the shop from Zep and it does a very good job on concrete not sure how it will work on blacktop. You could maybe ask your local shop if they have some that you could buy a small coffee can would be enough. As most shops by it in bulk.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

So, what did she do with the vehicle? I would be more concerned with why the vehicle leaked all of the transmission fluid, than worry about a drive. There are more important things out there.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

We had the vehicle towed back to the shop that had worked on the transmission two days earlier! They said a clamp had come loose causing the leak. Hopefully the transmission wasn't damaged, as she drove it to church, leaving a trail of fluid down road.

I'll check on the floor dry stuff. 

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never tried this----for years I've heard that making a paste of Tide powdered laundry soap works well----instructions were to sprinkle the powder over the stain--wet it ---let it work---broom scrub --rinse and repeat.

If this works please let us know----Mike----


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The oil will not damage the cement but it will ruin the blacktop if it is allowed to soak in. You will probably be needing a new transmission soon too. That's probably what the transmission shop had in mind when they left the clamp loose.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Tide dry laundry detergent works. Problem is, anything you put down on black top, will bleach it out.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i've had good luck using Simple Green and a deck brush to get oil and trans fluid off my asphalt driveway. Just pour out and scrub, then hose it off. You can get a gallon of Simple Green for around $8 at most of the big box stores


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The problem with asphalt, if you work it too much, trying to make it look good all of the time, you end up drying it out to the point, that it deteriorates early.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Agreed, but we are talking about cleaning up a big spill of oil that will destroy the asphalt premeaturly if left and allowed to soak in, not polishing it so it looks pretty


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

First thing that should have been done, is put down oil-sorb, soak up, scoop that batch up, then lay down a new layer let absorb some more, until you get no more in the oil-sorb. Then wet and scrub with Tide dry detergant, or TSP to get the remainder out. After it dries, see how it looks, and if needing a second round of cleaning, do it, let dry and should be no problem after.


----------

